# Help me. What is it?



## virgo888 (Jun 25, 2009)

See attached. Top and side view.

fragile stem plant.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's a _Najas_ species.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Looks like guppy grass.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree - looks like Najas guadalupensis - aka "guppy grass" or "southern waternymph" - great plant for hiding livebearer fry, but it'll take over a planted setup if given the chance to.


----------



## virgo888 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks all.


----------

